# 1949 excelsior america



## brownster69 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is a project i picked up to un restore to original purchased for original owner he used it to deliver papers is was road hard and put away wet ........ Here are before and after picturesView attachment 74088View attachment 74089View attachment 74090View attachment 74091View attachment 74087


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 18, 2012)

*Excel*

EXCELLENT!  Nice job Brownster!


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 19, 2012)

what is the origin of that front sprocket? i have one just like it on my Airflow


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 23, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> what is the origin of that front sprocket? i have one just like it on my Airflow




It's Snyder, same as the bike. Makers of Rollfast and a lot of Hawthornes.


----------



## brownster69 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Sprocket*

Snyder is correct i am also going to sell it but probably locally due to its value


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice detail job!!


----------

